# this is an oh my joint, Japanese are darned clever



## Wildman (16 Mar 2021)




----------



## Ollie78 (17 Mar 2021)

Amazing.


----------



## skeetstar (17 Mar 2021)

The laying out is as much a challenge as the cutting.


----------



## Duncan A (20 Mar 2021)

Wonderful, thanks for posting.
Even if I had the patience and the woodworking skills I couldn't take the stress of worrying about messing up the last cut and having to start again.


----------



## TRITON (20 Mar 2021)

Superb craftsmanship 

And I've now spent an hour watching others craft wonderful and intricate Japanese carpentry joints.


----------



## Ozi (20 Mar 2021)

Not quite ready to try one of those just yet but will be using the flat block and crayon technique - thanks for posting.


----------



## Terrytpot (20 Mar 2021)

If you're just reading the comments and haven't actually watched the clip ALL the way to the end, do it NOW! I nearly nodded off with the very impressive marking out as I know my eyesight and patience don't stretch that far, I admired the ability demonstrated with the precision stock removal, again way beyond my abilities but was then blown away by the wizardry of the joint becoming whole. I've seen it but still can't comprehend what the hell just happened...someone needs to animate this with a nice sketch up model that I can rotate to try and fathom out how on earth someone came up with the idea in the first place.


----------



## Sandyn (20 Mar 2021)

The most satisfying part is when they knocked the two parts together to form a perfect joint. Amazing skill!!


----------



## Orraloon (21 Mar 2021)

Terrytpot said:


> If you're just reading the comments and haven't actually watched the clip ALL the way to the end, do it NOW! I nearly nodded off with the very impressive marking out as I know my eyesight and patience don't stretch that far, I admired the ability demonstrated with the precision stock removal, again way beyond my abilities but was then blown away by the wizardry of the joint becoming whole. I've seen it but still can't comprehend what the hell just happened...someone needs to animate this with a nice sketch up model that I can rotate to try and fathom out how on earth someone came up with the idea in the first place.


My thoughts also. What did just happen?


----------



## Gogsi (21 Mar 2021)

Wildman said:


>



Wow ! Got to hand it to the Japanese. Just incredible craftsmen !
If I could create that joint, I would be even higher than if I'd had one of 'em "other" joints : )
I'm in awe of these woodworking magicians. 
Gogsi


----------



## Gogsi (21 Mar 2021)

Duncan A said:


> Wonderful, thanks for posting.
> Even if I had the patience and the woodworking skills I couldn't take the stress of worrying about messing up the last cut and having to start again.


Exactly !


----------



## samhay (21 Mar 2021)

I skimmed through the video. Nicely executed and a clever joint. However, does it provide any real benefit over a mortice and tenon? Aesthetics aside of course.


----------



## Gogsi (21 Mar 2021)

Orraloon said:


> My thoughts also. What did just happen?


Totally agree. For a similar experience, watch this video of how the Chinese created Dougong, very complicated brackets which held up the very heavy tile roofs of The Forbidden City and saved it from several extremely strong earthquakes.


----------



## Spectric (21 Mar 2021)

That is an amazing joint, shows off the skills of a craftsmen who likes a challenge and would really enhance any piece of furniture made. I wonder if it is a joint used on a regular basis or just done for the fun of it or as part of some joint competition, ie who can make the most remarkable joint.


----------



## Limey Lurker (21 Mar 2021)

iI very strongly suspect that the person wielding the tools in the video is NOT a newcomer to woodworkind!


----------



## thetyreman (21 Mar 2021)

Dorian Bracht is his name from Berlin, Germany, have been a big fan of his since he started his youtube channel.


----------

